# GOT IT, no longer need this night!  Wyndham Bonnet Creek 1 nt, 2 bed, 1/31



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 30, 2014)

Does anyone have a night at Bonnet Creek starting tomorrow?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 30, 2014)

I know the guest certificate is $99.  I can work that out just fine.  Just need a night.  Willing to pay more than $100 for the night, of course.


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Jan 30, 2014)

Glad it worked out for you; nice 'talking' (via TUG pm) with you.

Pat


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 30, 2014)

I retraded through II into Marriott's Cypress Harbour for tomorrow check-in.  Thrilled to fill the gap between our stays.  I was just getting ready to rent a night at the Marriott Grande Vista to fill in, and the week came available.  What a relief, I cannot tell you.  Rick is not freaking out anymore.


----------

